# [CLOSED] Celeste + Meteor Shower ⭐️



## Cutesy (May 8, 2020)

EDIT: Sorry I have to close up due to somebody "leaving quietly" and causing a communication error. Got stuck on the loading screen for about 5 minutes which freaked me out!

Good evening! Come join me on Lotus to wish on some stars and chat with Celeste! I will likely be around for at least a couple of hours.

Feel free to post below, and I will invite 3 people at a time via private message. In order to give others a chance, I request that you please stay no longer than 15 minutes when you visit. According to what I’ve read on here, there is no benefit to wishing on more than 30 or so stars.

I will absolutely try my best to get to everyone as smoothly as possible. Please be patient!

Celeste is trapped on the FAR LEFT FRONT BEACH. When you exit the airport, go all the way to the left side of the map, by the pier. Sit on the rock on the ground and turn yourself around to get through the fence.

No fee required, but tips are always appreciated!

Thank you for reading!


----------



## Feather Orb (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Chuckychuck (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to visit if possible


----------



## Lightmare (May 8, 2020)

i'd love to come!


----------



## OtterFloof (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## Bloobloop (May 8, 2020)

can i come? ty!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 8, 2020)

I’d love to visit if possible!


----------



## Aquichi (May 8, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## Renivere (May 8, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## skylucario (May 8, 2020)

i’d like to come too 

EDIT: you can go ahead and put me at the end of your queue for now


----------



## jacksparrow (May 8, 2020)

May I visit please? Many thanks


----------



## Nia (May 8, 2020)

Hello, I'd love to visit! c:


----------



## salem.bells (May 8, 2020)

If it's still open I'd like to visit :3


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 8, 2020)

I'd be interested! Send me a dodo code whenever you have space.


----------



## PVoil (May 8, 2020)

Hi, I'm interested. Thanks


----------



## Hyllin (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to come


----------



## Cutesy (May 8, 2020)

Just invited the second group, thanks for your patience!


----------



## Arckaniel (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to visit as well please, if still possible


----------



## Mookie (May 8, 2020)

I’d like to visit please willing to tip


----------



## fleaster (May 8, 2020)

Would love to join if you are hosting another group, IGN is Flea


----------



## kotinni (May 8, 2020)

would love to visit if you are still open!


----------



## jokk (May 8, 2020)

i'd love to come if you're still open!


----------

